

Private Equity Valuation: How-To - drm237
http://startupalpha.com/chatter/2008/04/29/private-equity-valuation-how-to/

======
Prrometheus
If your standard is "principles of fair dealing and good faith, a sound basis
for evaluating facts, no exaggerated or unwarranted claims, and opinions for
which there is a reasonable basis", then Jim Cramer should be put in jail
every weekday at 5:30. Of course, I think these regulations only apply to
members of the NASD.

~~~
ojbyrne
It would be fun to try and find a blogger who meets that standard.

